# Maine wedding outbreak offers a cautionary Covid-19



## Becky1951 (Nov 13, 2020)

(CNN)Americans weary of coronavirus lockdowns may be yearning for holiday get-togethers, but disease detectives say a summer wedding in Maine serves as a grim example of the far-reaching consequences of gatherings in the Covid-19 era.

The wedding reception at a small town led to three separate Covid-19 outbreaks that infected 178 people, putting three into the hospital and killing seven more, health investigators reported Thursday.

None of those who got seriously ill or died even went to the wedding, and many lived 100 miles away. It is a case study of how failure to follow social distancing and masking guidelines can have far-reaching consequences, the US Centers for Disease Control and Prevention said in its weekly report.

Story continued 

https://www.cnn.com/2020/11/12/health/maine-wedding-holidays-covid/index.html


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 13, 2020)

Yet, people will insist on getting together. It's like a game of Russian Roulette anymore.


----------



## StarSong (Nov 13, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> Yet, people will insist on getting together. It's like a game of Russian Roulette anymore.


I keep reminding myself that past safe behaviors don't go into a credits column when it comes to this virus.  

Covid doesn't average out our actions, grade on a curve, or go a bit easier on those who've been mostly good. 
Every slip up is a full opportunity to get a raging case.    

As you said, it's Russian Roulette.  Every risky behavior is a fresh spin of the cylinder.


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 13, 2020)

I don't have any desire to be in a crowd of people. I'm perfectly content staying home and trying to be safe


----------



## MarciKS (Nov 13, 2020)

Even smaller gatherings. People don't seem to understand that even as few as 6 people can create a covid nightmare. Hell one on one could probably be enough to get a giant ball rolling.


----------



## Butterfly (Nov 15, 2020)

StarSong said:


> I keep reminding myself that past safe behaviors don't go into a credits column when it comes to this virus.
> 
> Covid doesn't average out our actions, grade on a curve, or go a bit easier on those who've been mostly good.
> Every slip up is a full opportunity to get a raging case.
> ...



And what really gets my goat is that it isn't just the people who insist on breaking the rules who are the ones who suffer.  They pick up the virus at some gathering and go home and spread it to relatives and acquaintances.


----------



## gennie (Nov 15, 2020)

Just as MarciKS said, the danger is not in the size of the group.  It is the one single person who walks among them who is asymptomatic ( contagious but showing no outward symptoms).


----------



## MarciKS (Nov 15, 2020)

gennie said:


> Just as MarciKS said, the danger is not in the size of the group.  It is the one single person who walks among them who is asymptomatic ( contagious but showing no outward symptoms).


They don't even have to be asymptomatic. One of them could have a sore throat and shrug it off as allergies until it got bad enough.


----------



## AnnieA (Nov 16, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> Yet, people will insist on getting together. It's like a game of Russian Roulette anymore.



It definitely is.  My sister and I have called it that since early on.  From asymptomatic to a lingering, horrible death ...it's so variable.  All that with asymptomatic transmission...no other illness is comparable.


----------



## StarSong (Nov 17, 2020)

gennie said:


> Just as MarciKS said, the danger is not in the size of the group.  It is the one single person who walks among them who is asymptomatic ( contagious but showing no outward symptoms).


True, but the more people in the group, the greater the odds that someone carrying the virus will be present.


----------

